# Looking for a guide dog harness



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone know a place I can get a guide dog harness? You know, with the tall handle on the top?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

For what purpose?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

mthurston0001 said:


> Anyone know a place I can get a guide dog harness? You know, with the tall handle on the top?


You should be able to purchase a replacement harness from the training facility.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not for me, nor for my dog. I'm doing some work with a disabled veteran and his dog. He had multiple strokes in Iraq back in 09 and is somewhat paralized on his left side. The idea is to use the tall handle to help support him when walking with the dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

In that case you might want something more like a mobility harness rather than a guide dog harness.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

That is if that handle is attached to the harness in such a way that it would be effective for such an application.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> In that case you might want something more like a mobility harness rather than a guide dog harness.


Oh yeaaah. I just googled for a pic and that looks just about perfect. Also he is a pretty big guy. About 6'3 or 4 between 240 and 250lbs I'd say. So now the question becomes can someone give me a reccomended resource to obtain one of these?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How about this place?

Service Dog Supplies for your service dog at servicedogsuppliesunlimied.com


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Well I found this one when I was searching. Mobility Support Harness

It should have a tall or adjustable handle that could potentially support much weight.

I prefer to order from a place with a good referance.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

mthurston0001 said:


> Oh yeaaah. I just googled for a pic and that looks just about perfect. Also he is a pretty big guy. About 6'3 or 4 between 240 and 250lbs I'd say. So now the question becomes can someone give me a reccomended resource to obtain one of these?


There are a lot of sources, however most of them are quite expensive but for something like this it's worth it to not get the cheapest one because the cheaper ones can be detrimental to the dog.
For example here is a well made one:
Bold Lead Designs, handcrafted leather dog leashes and service dog equipment — Mobility Support Harness for SERVICE DOGS (rigid handle for brace and balance ASSISTANCE)

Also, if he is a big guy, I would be really careful about anything where he will be using the dog for mobility by putting any weight on the dog, as you can really injure a dog if you do this type of thing wrong. With a larger person, you need to be sure the dog is large and sturdy enough to be up to the work and be very careful about how the dog is used to avoid putting undue stress on the dog's body. 
In most cases people will work with someone who has a lot of experience in how to train the dog (and the person) in how to do this correctly and in a way that will not be detrimental to the dog.

This post on another forum has some good info on balance/mobility harnesses:
Can we have (another) rigid handle harness thread? - Service & Therapy Dogs Forum

Also if you want any more info on proper use of dogs for balance work, posting on that forum is a good place to start as there are a number of people who use/train dogs for that purpose.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just did a little more digging and that harness I just mentioned appears to be perfect. I may not have found it without the help of y'all service dog people!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> There are a lot of sources, however most of them are quite expensive but for something like this it's worth it to not get the cheapest one because the cheaper ones can be detrimental to the dog.
> For example here is a well made one:
> Bold Lead Designs, handcrafted leather dog leashes and service dog equipment — Mobility Support Harness for SERVICE DOGS (rigid handle for brace and balance ASSISTANCE)
> 
> ...


I will check out the links. And in regards to the middle part, yes I am very aware of that and do agree. The dog is not old enough to assist in supporting any weight period anyhow. Thanks.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol. Yeah that first link is to the same place I posted. Price is not as important as quality.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

mthurston0001 said:


> lol. Yeah that first link is to the same place I posted. Price is not as important as quality.


Yeah you're right, it is! I have only heard good things about that company so I would say that is definitely a good choice.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Will pursue. Thanks.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I would like to say that I own a harness from Bold Lead Designs, and it is amazing. Absolutely amazing.

The craftsmanship is excellent, and Katrina is very helpful.


----------

